# FATTIE 2018 (Annual Michigan Gathering)



## hillbillyrkstr

Well the 2018 Fattie Contest is over! And what a great gathering it was! This was the 6th annual Fattie contest, and the 7th year we’ve had the Michigan gathering.

We had a great crowd that I’d estimate was around 80 people. Down from last years 120-130 people but this was by design. We wanted to trim it a bit. A few regulars had scheduling conflicts and couldn’t make it so the roughly 25 fatties we were planning on ended up being 19 adult fatties, and 4 fatties for the children’s contest. We’d have hit our 25 if all the regulars made it, and I entered one. This was the first year I chose not to enter one. I made two and smoked them for the crowd to eat but I’m too busy on this day to enter anymore.

Sooo many people to thank.

Thank you Fowlerville Pork Producers for donating a half a hog, and processing as the first place prize! Thank you also Greg for letting us use your rig again, and for helping out all day.

View attachment 375853

Hooper the Wonder Dog hanging out with the FPP smoker Friday afternoon.

Thank you Josh for donating your bounce house for the kids to play in all day Saturday.

View attachment 375854

Bounce house after we set it up Friday night.


Thanks to everyone who helped out prepping Friday evening! Had a assembly line in the barn that made 150ish ABTs for the next day. This group included local friends, @chocdog  and 

 TomKnollRFV
 who drove all the way from Wisconsin to attend this event! Thank your dad for us tom! It was great meeting you guys.

Ok I rounded up as many pics from people as I could so here we go. There’s a lot of pics I wish I had that didn’t get taken. Like I said I’m real busy at this event. Always being pulled in different directions. Not to much time to take pics.


View attachment 375855

Here’s the pickled pepper & cream cheese fattie I made Friday night and smoked for the crowd Saturday. I heard it was a hit. Didn’t get any myself.

View attachment 375856

Here’s the sweet & sour chicken fattie I made Friday & smoked for the crowd Saturday. Again I didn’t get any myself.








Five 8# butts loaded into the mes Friday night.






One of the butts pulled off the smoker Saturday morning.






Competition Fatties loaded on the smoker at noon Saturday.






Shot of the fatties a few hours in.






Fatties right before they were pulled.






Fatties as they were being pulled off by contestants to box up.







Far side of the smoker had a few fatties and 2 USDA prime packers that I put on the smoker around 930 Friday night. We wrapped them Saturday around noon and pulled them off the smoker at 430pm for dinner.






A Brisket unwrapped.







Slicing the brisket. Turned out pretty good. Think I’m finally getting comfortable with this cut of meat.






Slicing up a brisket.






Another shot of the brisket.






One more brisket shot. Nice smoke ring.






@humdinger drknking some of the makers mark private select I picked up at the distillery this summer.

Thank you @humdinger fpr bringing your smoker, Mac n cheese, and tables! As always it’s a BIG help!






Farmer Scott wearing the loser shirt as he took last place.






Farmer Scott’s stuffed pepper fattie that took last place. I ate a piece of this fattie and I’m not really sure why it took last. It was really good!






Cody won this kids contest. His grandma took 2nd in the adult contest.






Fire started with a leather lazy boy someone brought. Always a funny guy in the crowd.






Shot of the poster I had made for this years event. Jaws themed because I’m a jaws fanatic. Should have seen the look on the ladies face when I picked this order up! She had no idea what it was! Lol!







Watermelon shark I carved out for the party.







Another shot of the shark.






My buddy Greg grabbing his daughter after she picked a habenero from our garden and went to put it in her mouth. Could have been bad! Lol.


That’s about all I got for pics. I wish I had more. It’d have been nice to have some shots of the comp boxes. But what can you do...


Thanks to everyone who attended and helped out. All help is appreciated at this event. It takes an army!

Hope everyone who attended had a good time, and I hope y’all enjoy this thread.

Scott


----------



## gmc2003

Looks like you guys had a great time. All those fatties and briskets look great. You need to take a group picture next year.

Chris


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Thanks Chris!

It was a great day. 

Yes we have never gotten a group pic.... that needs to happen! 

Scott


----------



## handymanstan

Scott as always you put on one hell of a party.  I had a great time and ate to much.  The Brisket was the best I have ever had melt in your mouth and so juicy and a great flavor.  I bow down to the King of Brisket.  The abts were great so was @jokensmoken  Burnt ends, @humdinger Mac and cheese.  There were to many fatties to try them all but the few I tried were really good and this year the judges must have had a hard time picking the best. Let me know when you start planing next years.  

Stan


----------



## TomKnollRFV

It's confirmed, we really did drive all the way up from WI for this, and we thought it was worth it. I was a bit anxious as here I really knew no one to speak of..me and Scott maybe talked all of a handful of times before we were on the road to hit up Michigan's Fattie Contest, and my dad has it worse off. He doesn't even do the smoking game, but it was really more like a giant family reunion. People were super nice, engaging, and he spoke to more people then I did! If I had known how many kids were around I'd have entirely dragged out all the stuff I used to bring for my friend's kids at the 4th of july, some cheap squirt guns, so on and so forth. Was fun to watch the kids try to collapse the bouncy house for half the afternoon, thought they got pretty close to it .. lol. Kids can be pretty determined! Next year if it's warmer I might bring along stuff for the kids to do water balloons. Though..as my experiences have shown ..when ever I did that, I ended up being snuck on with a hose and nailed, or having a bucket of them dumped on my head with ice in the bucket to make them pop as they dumped them..and I tried to get my dad to judge the kid's fatties, I'm 31, I think the rules mean he'd be allowed..

There wasn't any problems, and we stayed until around 10:30 On Saturday night and every one was still quite presentable. I'm glad Scott goes out of his way to make sure this is an event that is friendly to families and that trouble makers don't show up. People helped each other out <Though you could tell which of us knew the goodies came from the Smoker not the tables in the barn..>. We're already planning to come back next year when I think I might just enter.

I can't thank you all enough for keeping this event drama free, friendly, and full of good food, and most importantly my dad didn't feel out of place, he was welcomed and I think candidly met more people then I did. Which was my big worry, he'd feel like he didn't have any one to talk with when I was off talking with Stan and Walt or whom knows who else. But he found alot of interesting people and he really enjoyed him self. <He still thinks we're all a bit crazy about the fatties..but he might be right.>

We're looking forward to next year, hopefully I can bring my dog and she's not a spaz and actually plays with Scout. Maybe Scout can get her to wear her self and sleep then! But thank you guys for putting up with us cheeseheads! I can't think of a better way to escape for a weekend and better company to do it in! My only regret? Scott was so busy we only spoke a handful of times and he was the guy who had me out! Next year we'll try to plan a bit better so I can get out there a bit earlier or some thing, help with prep, who knows!

PS: I'll upload some Mackinaw bridge pictures, Mackinac? I got a few on the bridge, my dad snapped a few of it before we got on. I can't view the first 4 images on the post Scott did with pictures, just says view attachment and says I don't have permissions. Also we decided Chocdog will forever be known as 'Big Kurt' and Dinger as Kurt ;)

Picture Update: Sneaking in a picture of the skyline as the sun was setting out at Scott's place..talk about beautiful..!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Thank you for all your help stan! It’s appreciated every year.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Thanks for making the trip tom! Glad to hear that you and your father had a good time!

Nice pics of the bridge! I’ve lived here in Michigan my whole life and never been across it!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Sorry about the first 4 pics. Here they are again:






Hooper the Wonder Dog with the FPP smoker Friday before everyone came over to help out. 







The bounce house after we set it up Friday night.






Pickled peppers and cream cheese fattie. I made this one but smoked it separately for the masses to eat. I didn’t enter it. 






Sweet & sour chicken fattie that I made for the party. Again I didn’t enter this fattie in the contest. Just too busy. 

Hope that helps everyone who couldn’t see the first few pics on this thread. 

Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Thanks for fixing those pictures! I actually got some of the pepper fattie you did. Wasn't sure who did it though...hard to tell who did what when they all just sort of appear on tables lol


----------



## Jeff Wright

Looks like you all had a fattie of a good time.  Nice looking vittles!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Yeah we tried to get more organized this year but when it’s turn in time it’s a mad dash. I’m gonna need some volunteers next year to get the fatties all to a select few tables so people can try them out all in one place. We’ve tried to do this a different way each of the past few years and it’s never worked out the way we’ve wanted it to. Maybe next year we will have all the kinks worked out. 

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

It was a great time for sure Jeff. 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV

The best plans still never survive contact with the enemy as it were Scott. Still they took that judging seriously, good half hour over those last few entries. You should considering typing up a list of the entries and putting them up, so people know what was all there. I wasn't sure which one I had with pineapple in it but who ever did it made a good one, they even grilled the pineapple first.


----------



## kawboy

Kinda makes me want to move to Michigan! How in the world do you straight on who's fattie's who's on that smoker? Looked like a fun time.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

kawboy said:


> Kinda makes me want to move to Michigan! How in the world do you straight on who's fattie's who's on that smoker? Looked like a fun time.


You know I was there and I wondered that but never asked LOL.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

That pineapple one was one of the fatties I made for the party tom. Never got to try it....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

It’s a good time kawboy! We calmed it down a bit this year but still had over 20 fatties! Not to mention 40 pounds of pulled pork, and 30 pounds of brisket!


----------



## TomKnollRFV

I swear next year I'm entering man!


----------



## JckDanls 07

It really feels good when you pull off a successful task..  hey Scott...  Great job buddy...  Starting to get ramped up for the 8th Annual S. Fl. Gathering coming up in Nov.  We do a rib contest and thinking of adding burnt ends to the comp...



TomKnollRFV said:


> It's confirmed, we really did drive all the way up from WI for this, and we thought it was worth it. I was a bit anxious as here I really knew no one to speak of..me and Scott maybe talked all of a handful of times before we were on the road to hit up Michigan's Fattie Contest, and my dad has it worse off. He doesn't even do the smoking game, but it was really more like a giant family reunion. People were super nice, engaging, and he spoke to more people then I did! If I had known how many kids were around I'd have entirely dragged out all the stuff I used to bring for my friend's kids at the 4th of july, some cheap squirt guns, so on and so forth. Was fun to watch the kids try to collapse the bouncy house for half the afternoon, thought they got pretty close to it .. lol. Kids can be pretty determined! Next year if it's warmer I might bring along stuff for the kids to do water balloons. Though..as my experiences have shown ..when ever I did that, I ended up being snuck on with a hose and nailed, or having a bucket of them dumped on my head with ice in the bucket to make them pop as they dumped them..and I tried to get my dad to judge the kid's fatties, I'm 31, I think the rules mean he'd be allowed..
> 
> There wasn't any problems, and we stayed until around 10:30 On Saturday night and every one was still quite presentable. I'm glad Scott goes out of his way to make sure this is an event that is friendly to families and that trouble makers don't show up. People helped each other out <Though you could tell which of us knew the goodies came from the Smoker not the tables in the barn..>. We're already planning to come back next year when I think I might just enter.
> 
> I can't thank you all enough for keeping this event drama free, friendly, and full of good food, and most importantly my dad didn't feel out of place, he was welcomed and I think candidly met more people then I did. Which was my big worry, he'd feel like he didn't have any one to talk with when I was off talking with Stan and Walt or whom knows who else. But he found alot of interesting people and he really enjoyed him self. <He still thinks we're all a bit crazy about the fatties..but he might be right.>
> 
> We're looking forward to next year, hopefully I can bring my dog and she's not a spaz and actually plays with Scout. Maybe Scout can get her to wear her self and sleep then! But thank you guys for putting up with us cheeseheads! I can't think of a better way to escape for a weekend and better company to do it in! My only regret? Scott was so busy we only spoke a handful of times and he was the guy who had me out! Next year we'll try to plan a bit better so I can get out there a bit earlier or some thing, help with prep, who knows!
> 
> PS: I'll upload some Mackinaw bridge pictures, Mackinac? I got a few on the bridge, my dad snapped a few of it before we got on. I can't view the first 4 images on the post Scott did with pictures, just says view attachment and says I don't have permissions. Also we decided Chocdog will forever be known as 'Big Kurt' and Dinger as Kurt



Tom...  All the Gatherings that are the results of Jeff and his SmokingMeatForums here use this etiquette (so to speak)...  That is why we all encourage people to attend a Gathering ...  There are no strangers at these events... They are great places to meet new friends and learn new techniques...


----------



## pc farmer

Sounds like a great time.  Might have to drive the motor home there next year.

The 2nd annual Pa gathering is in 3 weeks.  Like 

 JckDanls 07
 said, its all because of the forum.  People knowing each other on here.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Sounds good tom! Get practicing! These guys/gals have been getting better and better yearly! And buy a good/large cooler cause you have to get the half hog home!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

JD07,

Yeah it’s nice to have it all work out. When your getting into the days before and the day of you just want it over. Then you look back and realize you more or less missed it again. This is the 3rd year in a row I was too busy to even make a plate.... 

Wife said she’s making me a plate next year & putting it in the fridge for me to eat the next day. Lol! Probably best case senerio. 

I swear I was busy working until the fattie results were read and then I was busy entertaining the rest of the night. 

Great time though! 

Hope your south Florida gathering goes well! I know you have had it down there for some time now. I’ve seen posts on it. Does @SmokinAl attend that one? He’s full of knowledge! Helped me out a lot in the past!

Ribs & burnt ends competition sounds great! 6 years ago I decided to do the fattie as our competition just because it was something different than I’d ever seen. So many varieties for the judges to try. We’ve stuck with it and I provide the rest of the Q with some help from a few regulars. 

Good luck with your gathering! Can’t wait to see the pics!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Cfarmer,

It was a great time! Bring the motor home next year. We usually have a few campers and tents on the property for this event. You’ll fit right in cause this event is full or local farmers!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

And no doubt gentlemen, our original group gathering 6 years ago started with the original guys who met on these forums. None of us knew each other except from these forums. And over the years it’s grown in our community, with peoples families, and friends and more people from these forums. Would have never happened without this forum. 

Scott


----------



## humdinger

"humdinger drinking some of the makers mark private select I picked up at the distillery this summer.
Thank you humdinger for bringing your smoker, Mac n cheese, and tables! As always it’s a BIG help!"

My pleasure Scott. Like I said I host a lot of parties so I know what it takes to make something like this happen, so I love to help. I had a great time seeing everyone again and meeting new friends like 

 TomKnollRFV
 and his father. Both great guys who are fun to talk to and fit right in! Also my daughter had a great time running your back lot with all the kids. All that fresh air and exercise made for a very quiet ride home later that night!

Also I might add that moving it from July to September was a great idea. I think the weather was perfect for this kind of event.

Lastly, thanks for breaking out the "good stuff" after things settled down a bit. Always a great way to cap the night...



kawboy said:


> How in the world do you straight on who's fattie's who's on that smoker?



Scott Stood next to the smoker with a pen and paper as people loaded their fattys. Once a spot was taken he would mark it up on his little map. I suggested that maybe next year we put little numbers on Popsicle sticks. It's a learning process.....


----------



## TomKnollRFV

We liked meeting you too Humdinger! Looking forward to seeing ya in WI what is it, next week?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Appreciate it dinger!

Yeah I forgot to answer the question how we figured out who’s was who’s on the smoker. It’s actually a high tech system that involves a bic pen (black ink), a yellow legal pad, and someone who’s highly trained in designing maps. Lol! I just wrote people’s names on a map as they put them on. We had a bit of confusion at the end because 2 of them were moved without my knowledge. In the end it all worked out. 

The map has worked the last 3 years and if memory serves me correct it was 20, 32, and 19 fatties for those three years. So it’s not a terrible plan. Tooth pic flags with numbers on them would work great and give me some more time to do other things though.... 

We drank a lot of the good stuff Saturday night dinger! Some of them bottles were getting low! Lol!

Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Appreciate it dinger!
> 
> Yeah I forgot to answer the question how we figured out who’s was who’s on the smoker. It’s actually a high tech system that involves a bic pen (black ink), a yellow legal pad, and someone who’s highly trained in designing maps. Lol! I just wrote people’s names on a map as they put them on. We had a bit of confusion at the end because 2 of them were moved without my knowledge. In the end it all worked out.
> 
> The map has worked the last 3 years and if memory serves me correct it was 20, 32, and 19 fatties for those three years. So it’s not a terrible plan. Tooth pic flags with numbers on them would work great and give me some more time to do other things though....
> 
> We drank a lot of the good stuff Saturday night dinger! Some of them bottles were getting low! Lol!
> 
> Scott


Next year I gotta stay out for the late night stuff..but we also had to make a day long drive on Sunday. lol.


----------



## crazymoon

HBR, looks like a great time ,thanks for posting some great pics !


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Thanks crazymoon. 

Had a great time as always. Just wish I had some more pics to post. Gonna have someone in charge of that at next years fattie contest.

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

TomKnollRFV
 .......

Sat around the barn today with @handymanstan and drank some brown pops while we cooked down some hot sauce. Opened the turkey pepperoni you brought. Your right the texture is an issue.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

hillbillyrkstr said:


> View attachment 376848
> 
> 
> 
> TomKnollRFV
> .......
> 
> Sat around the barn today with @handymanstan and drank some brown pops while we cooked down some hot sauce. Opened the turkey pepperoni you brought. Your right the texture is an issue.


It's bizarre isn't it? It browns up nice and then it's alright. But I think turkey is just not a good idea for straight pepperoni! Oughta try that Salsa instead, far prouder of that then the pepperoni!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Salsa is still in the barn fridge. I’m gonna get on that soon! Is it hot or mild?


----------



## TomKnollRFV

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Salsa is still in the barn fridge. I’m gonna get on that soon! Is it hot or mild?


Mild man. I actually just did a rasberry and honey smoked salsa that was hotter but has the fruit and honey to soften the hit. Only 3 Jalapenos in what amounted to 2.5 of the jars I left ya, so fairly mild. But it tastes way fresher then store bought!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I just looked and we’re out of chips...

I’ll get some this week. 

I did some hot sauce Friday and stan and i did some more today. I’ll throw a thread up when I get some time. Gonna do more this week. Picking peppers from the garden like crazy!


----------



## TomKnollRFV

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I just looked and we’re out of chips...
> 
> I’ll get some this week.
> 
> I did some hot sauce Friday and stan and i did some more today. I’ll throw a thread up when I get some time. Gonna do more this week. Picking peppers from the garden like crazy!


I'm jealous of that garden. Ours is giving up the ghost now. Doubt I'll be doing any more salsa! Can't wait to see the thread with you and stan doing some Hot Sauce. I might have to come out to MI for more then 2 days or some thing and learn from you masters of the arts!


----------



## uncle eddie

Wow...Like

I really enjoyed this post...thanks for,posting!


----------



## TomKnollRFV

uncle eddie said:


> Wow...Like
> 
> I really enjoyed this post...thanks for,posting!


Start making plans to come next year Eddie ;) I bet Scott can be talked into more out of staters trying to win!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I have peppers everywhere! All kinds of them. Working with habanero and cherry peppers the past few days. Gonna do some ghost next week. 

Appreciate the compliments but we are not masters of anything. Always learning and trying new things. When I’m all done with the hot sauce making this year I’ll send you some. I have my graphics guy making me labels this week.


----------



## uncle eddie

Haha..road trip!

Only problem is archery deer season started last weekend.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Appreciate it @uncle eddie 

We have fun with this contest every year! 

Scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I have peppers everywhere! All kinds of them. Working with habanero and cherry peppers the past few days. Gonna do some ghost next week.
> 
> Appreciate the compliments but we are not masters of anything. Always learning and trying new things. When I’m all done with the hot sauce making this year I’ll send you some. I have my graphics guy making me labels this week.


Oh heck now I gotta think of some thing to send back man! I don't got any thing cool like maple trees to tap!



uncle eddie said:


> Haha..road trip!
> 
> Only problem is archery deer season started last weekend.


He doesn't host it in Hunting season <Though man I'd kill to get up there and learn duck hunting with Scott>


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

You don’t need to send anything back bud. My gift to you. Not a problem. 

Duck hunting with someone else is the way To do it tom. This sport has no end in costs. I say that jokingly but it’s true. I can’t even begin to add up the thousands of dollars I’ve put into it. I’d imagine the duck price per pound I’m getting in return is hundreds of dollars per pound! Lol! At this point I’m to far in the red. It’ll never even put. But the dogs sure love it! Guess I’ll keep doing it! Lol!

Seriously though find somebody out you way and get out there with them! It’s a great sport!


----------



## TomKnollRFV

hillbillyrkstr said:


> You don’t need to send anything back bud. My gift to you. Not a problem.
> 
> Duck hunting with someone else is the way To do it tom. This sport has no end in costs. I say that jokingly but it’s true. I can’t even begin to add up the thousands of dollars I’ve put into it. I’d imagine the duck price per pound I’m getting in return is hundreds of dollars per pound! Lol! At this point I’m to far in the red. It’ll never even put. But the dogs sure love it! Guess I’ll keep doing it! Lol!
> 
> Seriously though find somebody out you way and get out there with them! It’s a great sport!


I figured all hunting is better with Company. Whats the point of hunting if you trudge back after freezing in a deer stand and no one to talk with?

Still if I make some thing else shippable I'll try to get some to ya. If any thing else..I'll bring some thing good to sip on next year!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Done that more times than I care to count. 

I enjoy duck hunting more because of the dogs. I’m a dog guy. But yeah being able to BS in the boat or blind is a. Ice feature compared to sitting in a deer stand. But I still do it! Lol! Need that venison in the freezer!


----------



## TomKnollRFV

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Done that more times than I care to count.
> 
> I enjoy duck hunting more because of the dogs. I’m a dog guy. But yeah being able to BS in the boat or blind is a. Ice feature compared to sitting in a deer stand. But I still do it! Lol! Need that venison in the freezer!


Heck don't you just walk out in the backyard in a bath robe and plug deer? I could see you doing it where you were. My aunt has up north nailed a buck from her bathroom window with a bow LOL


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

They are here every day. I told stan today about 6pm the deer are gonna be moving around soon and in a half hour we saw them walking through the back field. I have a stand up in my woods but I’ve never shot one on my property. I always shoot them on the farm. 

Just put out two cameras in the back field today. Two more going in the woods this week. Maybe this is the year one goes down on my property. Seen some big doe running around here. And I’d rather fill the freezer quick and get back to duck hunting than sit around trophy hunting at the farm.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

hillbillyrkstr said:


> They are here every day. I told stan today about 6pm the deer are gonna be moving around soon and in a half hour we saw them walking through the back field. I have a stand up in my woods but I’ve never shot one on my property. I always shoot them on the farm.
> 
> Just put out two cameras in the back field today. Two more going in the woods this week. Maybe this is the year one goes down on my property. Seen some big doe running around here. And I’d rather fill the freezer quick and get back to duck hunting than sit around trophy hunting at the farm.


Personally I was taught not to trophy hunt. You hunt for the meat, go for a big doe or buck, which ever one. Nailed my sole deer as a monster doe. Miss Venison now. Worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## handymanstan

hillbillyrkstr said:


> View attachment 376848
> 
> 
> 
> TomKnollRFV
> .......
> 
> Sat around the barn today with
> 
> handymanstan
> and drank some brown pops while we cooked down some hot sauce. Opened the turkey pepperoni you brought. Your right the texture is an issue.



Hey Tom just what does pepperoni taste like in Wisconsin?  I thought your turkey pepperoni tasted like summer sausage with a little after burn.  It was good but did not taste like pepperoni.  Texture aside you need a new recipe.  Have you had any luck getting the Wisconsin smokers to agree on a group smoke yet?  

Thanks Scott for having me out and letting me drink your beer. Its always a good time at the Wonder dog ranch.
Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Stan your always welcome at my place! Thanks for fixing the smoker!


----------



## TomKnollRFV

handymanstan said:


> Hey Tom just what does pepperoni taste like in Wisconsin?  I thought your turkey pepperoni tasted like summer sausage with a little after burn.  It was good but did not taste like pepperoni.  Texture aside you need a new recipe.  Have you had any luck getting the Wisconsin smokers to agree on a group smoke yet?
> 
> Thanks Scott for having me out and letting me drink your beer. Its always a good time at the Wonder dog ranch.
> Stan


Still working on that Stan..and I was actually following a recipe I got via email. I thought it was mild as well flavour wise <but I've had worse from stores>. I think turkey it self has so little flavour you get no contrasts against the meat which certainly doesn't help. At least it was good for snacking it seems. I plan to get into UMAi stuff over the colder months though..

Still working on that, got a poll up to see what would be a good first meet up. So far there's been almost zero response from the WI Crowd.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

It’s tough to get these events started. You might have only a few guys the first year. It’ll build over time. Took a few years of fattie contests for us to get to 33 last year.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

hillbillyrkstr said:


> It’s tough to get these events started. You might have only a few guys the first year. It’ll build over time. Took a few years of fattie contests for us to get to 33 last year.


Fair enough! I have faith I'll get folk involved some how. Even if I have to bribe em with burnt ends.


----------

